# LOL, found this on the net!



## Crocer (Oct 24, 2010)

seems practical enough, but one person pointed out a concern that the container could eventually become toxic? what do you guy's think?


----------



## gmyers0203 (Apr 7, 2011)

That's pretty creative... but I wouldn't trust it! I can't see the silicone adhering to the styrofoam for very long.

I would imagine that you are also correct about it becoming toxic. Who knows what is in the styrofoam when they make it.. but I'm sure it wouldn't be good for the fish once it started leaking!


----------



## Crocer (Oct 24, 2010)

which brings me to two branch off questions:

1. do you think something similar could be done with a plastic box?


2. using the same type of Styrofoam box and glass pain and use it as a terrarium for flora and fauna? Or just flora?


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Considering you can pick up 10 gallon tanks for $13 at pet stores and 2-3 dollars at garage sales.... heck the tube of silicone will cost you at least $3, but I guess if you had all the parts lying around...... I think I would still like to find something more interesting to turn into a fish tank, heck an old blender or something.


----------



## Crocer (Oct 24, 2010)

I have an old blender, fish puree anyone? :lol:


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

it would work with a plastic box, will look into this


----------



## fish4ever (Mar 16, 2011)

pretty neat i saw this video before and it really is the cheapest tank lol


----------



## Strand (Jul 20, 2011)

A blender! That would be a sweet Betta tank!


Have to get an old retro looking one.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

any water proof boxes other than than but look better than plastic or styro foam


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I would do that for a QT tank..

Just paint the styrofoam with a lot of 100% acrylic paint. 

I'm actually plannign a large DIY decoration out of foam, except I'm using that insulating foam sold in an aerosol can.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

^^ genius, it would work then to jsut fill it with water as long as the side are covered in silicone


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

like my new signature?


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

hahahahahhahahahahaha, woow


----------



## Crocer (Oct 24, 2010)

LOL, so is it a yay or a nay? :lol:


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

awesome sig!!!


----------

